# F.O. mixing



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone mix FO's? I thought you couldn't do it but I want to mix Lavender and Rosemary and the lavender I have is an FO.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sure you can do it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I do all the time....


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That's part of the fun!


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. Now, can I mix lavender fo with rose geranium eo? I wasn't sure if you could do that either.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Faye Farms said:


> That's part of the fun!


I looked over your site Heather and your cows are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, you can mix FOs with EOs.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

cariboujaguar said:


> Faye Farms said:
> 
> 
> > That's part of the fun!
> ...


Thank You! I sure do love them.


----------

